# pics of coco



## coco (Mar 29, 2007)

ok, ive been dieting for 12 weeks now for the first of 3 competitions starting this weekend. ive been meaning to post up pics for ages but never got around to it, so i took these last nite, i started out around 16 stone and a fat bast*rd, am now roughly 13 stone 10lbs, i know the pics a re not the best quality (phone camera) and they dont really show my condidition very well, but ill post up pics of the show for comparison afterwards.

any negative comments will be taken very badly, with the possible result of suicide...... just kidding, say what you think, ill be onstage regardless of wether you lot think im a small skinny fat bast*rd, or not,lol.


----------



## Ollie B (Mar 14, 2007)

Your in good shape my man. i envy u


----------



## Delhi (Dec 8, 2005)

You look mint mate, nothing to worry about. Nice shoulders and back

What about your legs??


----------



## coco (Mar 29, 2007)

the lighting was terrible where the pics got taken del, it kinda only goes 1/3 of the way down your body if you know what i mean so the legs shots i got were flat and pretty bad. i know excuses excuses! my quads are quite good size wise, but youll see a lack of definition in hamstrings and calfs on saturday. definatley wont be in best condition for this weekend but im still happy, hopefully see some real improvements before the last show.


----------



## mickus (Aug 30, 2007)

Mate you look good! Your back shot is ace... Keep up the good work lad!!!!


----------



## Delhi (Dec 8, 2005)

Coco you have nothing to worry about you are in great shape (Better than me). None of us will be in the exact condition we wanted (We are first timers remember).

I am seeing this show as an "Experience" its the first time I have dieted and really had an opportunity to see what was underneath all that blubber.

This alone has made the whole thing worthwhile, as it has enabled me to trully asses where I need to improve over the next few years (For me back, calves and BF).

Damm it I was going to post some pics in my thread on thursday but I am going to do it today......................these pictures will show you how succesfull I have been in getting to this point in the first place, and will once and for all put to bed that no matter how I place I have already won.

And I am sure it is a similar story for you and most other competitors.

Be proud of what you have been, who you are and who you are going to be.


----------



## coco (Mar 29, 2007)

cheers del, very encouraging words.

doing this diet has really emphasised the weak points i didnt realise i had, my arms are really overpowered by my delts which leads to an unbalanced physique, also calfs are the same really overpowered by my quads. but as you say its a learning curve and this will definatley make you and me better bodybuilders mate. the next two years will be spent rectifying these points.

your story del has been full of posistive attitude and its very inspiring, your friendliness and help has really made a difference to my own journey and for this i thank you.


----------



## Littleluke (Nov 21, 2005)

Hello mate. I think you have a very good physique. You're chest needs a little more attention although the pose won't do it much justice. Delts look very good and a ncie taper on your back, try and do some close grip pull downs and single arm dbell rows to lengthen your lats a little but all in all, good job mate. good luck for your first comp, I recon you'll do well.


----------



## coco (Mar 29, 2007)

cheers luke, the dreaded high lats eh, lol. dumbell rows is one of my main back excercises, although dont ever do close grip pulldowns, always wide chins, i should really give them a go. as for chest its def one of my weak points, when pumped i think it looks awsome, thick and hard but when not pumped, small an flat like two tiny chicken fillets, lol. wish i was pumped up all the time. hopefully ill get some decent pics at the show and this will give all a better look at me


----------



## megatron (Apr 21, 2004)

you look awesome mate, bstard


----------



## Ianm (Sep 21, 2006)

CoCo - you are looking superb - you wont be shamed standng on stage with that physique.. you have obviously put in the work mate!

I will be doing my first show in Paisley - 19th May. I believe you will be there also? (By the way I train with Delh.) Similar to you and Delh - experience is all I am looking for at this time.

Hope to see speak to you there and good luck with your other comps.

Ian.


----------



## robdog (Dec 2, 2003)

Looking good mate im sure you will do well in your show.


----------



## DB (Oct 31, 2003)

Littleluke said:


> Hello mate. I think you have a very good physique. You're chest needs a little more attention although the pose won't do it much justice. Delts look very good and a ncie taper on your back, try and do some close grip pull downs and single arm dbell rows to lengthen your lats a little awesome! so if i do that will my lat re attach a few inches lower i gotta try that!!  but all in all, good job mate. good luck for your first comp, I recon you'll do well.


Coco

look in good shape mate

work on your posing to get the most out of what u have..

u should do well mate!


----------



## Clydefrog (Apr 20, 2007)

Looking great, mate.


----------



## coco (Mar 29, 2007)

thanks for all the comments guys.

ianm yeah ill be competing at the paisley show so say hello if you see me.

thanks db, im aware of both my strengths and weaknesses and will do my best to pose accordingly but ive got a feeling nerves will play a big part on the day! but at the same time cant wait to get up there.


----------



## kevo (Aug 7, 2003)

Fair do's mate, looking good there, great back shot!


----------



## TypeR (May 28, 2004)

you look really good mate, good luck with the comps 

Ben


----------



## shorty (Mar 13, 2007)

traps look mint mate....good back too......the lighting is bad mate...i cant tell if you have ab's LOL......im sure you will have, going on stage!! 

gud luck mate!


----------



## scott134 (Jan 31, 2007)

Hiya, you are looking in great shape, awesome shoulders and traps!

How long you been training?

Good luck with the comp, looking forward to seeing the pics of both you Del competing. Inspiring for us beginners.


----------



## Littleluke (Nov 21, 2005)

You're so sarcy baz.. A very respectable man from this board gave me that advise. Close grips hit lower lats which would cause the lats to appear longer????? No actually lenthen the muscle but bring the lower part out more.. Oh well my bad, I'm off to choke of some porrige and oats while crying about my comment .... LOL


----------



## DB (Oct 31, 2003)

haha yeah there u go it wont lengthen but it will create an illusion of length which i totally agree with

otherwise the bodybuilders with really high calve attachments would dettach them and re-attach where they pleased


----------



## Platinumph (Feb 14, 2005)

Nice balance in your physique man, back good great, sure on the day and tan detailing will show even moreso.

Good luck..:lift:


----------



## Magic Torch (May 30, 2005)

I like your shape dude, I think you should do very well. I hope you enjoy the experiance.

BTW how tall are you?

J


----------



## toxo (Mar 11, 2008)

awsome physique, well done


----------



## coco (Mar 29, 2007)

cheers for the comments people, i can feel my condition getting better by the day, so shouldnt be too slack on the day,hopefully!

magic torch i am 5"10.


----------



## danimal (Aug 14, 2012)

good shape mate


----------



## coco (Mar 29, 2007)

quick leg shot this morning, again the camera is on my phone so its not very clear. this is me dehydrated after pi**ing what seems like 15 litres through last night, but at least im getting a bit of definition coming through at last!










hopefully by the last show in 3 weeks theyll be shredded!


----------



## Geo (Apr 3, 2007)

Legs looking good buddy, you doing the 19th Aint ya??

You cacking it yet??

Geo.


----------



## coco (Mar 29, 2007)

ill be there 19th mate, cant wait!

you made up your mind yet?


----------



## Geo (Apr 3, 2007)

coco said:


> ill be there 19th mate, cant wait!
> 
> you made up your mind yet?


Yea im doing it, spoke to Pscarb and he made my mind up. Who cares if im not the biggest, im still on stage showing off a good physique, that iv worked hard to get.

But im cacking it now, as i know im doing it.

Geo.


----------



## Littleluke (Nov 21, 2005)

Legs look nice and cut mate. Good stuff.


----------



## coco (Mar 29, 2007)

thats good geo, was in seeing the promoter of that show today talking about tans, and dream tan is good to go (there has been a debate about this for a while). glad your doing it mate, im sure youll luv it!


----------



## pyeman (Apr 3, 2007)

good luck with the show fella you look like your in good condition so theres no need to be nervous.


----------



## shortstack (Dec 30, 2006)

looking great wish i was as ripped as that


----------



## Josh1436114527 (Apr 3, 2007)

Looking good mate your back is awsome


----------



## pauly7582 (Jan 16, 2007)

Excellent physique. nice balance and no apparent weak points. Congrats!


----------



## coco (Mar 29, 2007)

ok people with my limited computer knowledge thats me just getting round to getting some pics up, del is in one also, im the guy on the left, what do you think?


----------



## coco (Mar 29, 2007)

and another couple


----------



## Geo (Apr 3, 2007)

Looking good buddy, roll on the next one eh.

Are you going this sat?? I'll be there again.

Geo.


----------



## Clydefrog (Apr 20, 2007)

Great pics, nice one mate.


----------



## coco (Mar 29, 2007)

yeah ill be there this sat but unfortunatley not be on stage, im concentrating on my last show in paisley now because ive still got some work to do with my condition!


----------



## bigbull (May 7, 2007)

you look amzining in them pics man


----------



## hackskii (Jul 27, 2003)

Damn dude you look really good.


----------



## Ollie B (Mar 14, 2007)

well done Coco. great achievement


----------



## scott134 (Jan 31, 2007)

Well done mate, a good result and you look in great condition in those pics. Love the first one, your back looks huge!


----------



## coco (Mar 29, 2007)

ok thats the last show done for me, AT LAST! time to do some serious eating! had agreat time at the show today and got third in my class, well happy! the two guys ahead of me were in a different class, huge!

met a few people on here at the show was good to meet you all, well done to all competitors, a lot of friends of mine did very well also, very pleased for them all, got loads of free stuff 2 which was good. ave got some pics to put up soon not as good as the ones at the nabba but there all ive got so ill get them up, wen i get a chance! back to work tomorow morn at 7, boooo!


----------



## Clydefrog (Apr 20, 2007)

Congratulations, can't wait to see the pics.


----------



## Geo (Apr 3, 2007)

Yea was good to meet you Jeff. The day was great. What a buzz you get from being on stage. Also got the chance to meet yourself, and Del. I had a word with the judges after the show, i lost 3rd by a point. Doh! Not bad for a nattie.

Yea your right in saying some serious eating will be getting done. Roll on the next Comp!

Geo.


----------



## Clydefrog (Apr 20, 2007)

Well done Geo, it was well worth you entering in the end then.


----------



## Geo (Apr 3, 2007)

Clydefrog said:


> Well done Geo, it was well worth you entering in the end then.


Yea it was dude. What a buzz it was. Now i know what im doing now, i cant wait for the next time i do a show. Alot more size will be getting put on from now on.

Geo.


----------



## Delhi (Dec 8, 2005)

Well done jeff and geo.

Geo as I said to you, you looked good enough to be on that stage mate. And to lose by a point is a VERY close thing.


----------



## coco (Mar 29, 2007)

glad you enjoyed yourself geo, i knew you would good to meet you mate! now youll be ready for your next one! thanks for the comments clydefrog and del, appreciated.

feel so much bigger and better condition today after a day an ahalf of sloid eating, i certainly didnt carb up enough, but thats good to know for the future. i should have tripled my carb intake over the past 3 days but tbh honest i was so paranoid about loosing any condition, like i say big learning curve. from now on nutrition in my life will be closley monitored and i hope to make big gains over the next year! anyway heres some pics from yesterday, feel free to comment!














































i think ive put them up right?


----------



## Geo (Apr 3, 2007)

Looking good dude in those pics.

Yea its all about the learning, i certanly learned what iv got to do now. Cant wait for the next batch of comps next year.

Geo.


----------



## Ianm (Sep 21, 2006)

Jeff / Geo.

Well done to you both. It was a pleasure spending time with you back stage. You know I was kacking myself before we went on - same as yourself Geo.. but I now know the friendship and assistance you get backstage between competitors is second to none which helps with the nerves before stepping out in front of hunderds of people.

Pleasure is all mine to have met you both!

Hope to see you again in the near future..


----------



## coco (Mar 29, 2007)

thanks geo, did you get any of yourself?

you too ian, glad you enjoyed yourself mate, good to have met you.


----------



## Captain Hero (Jun 13, 2004)

DB said:


> haha yeah there u go it wont lengthen but it will create an illusion of length which i totally agree with
> 
> otherwise the bodybuilders with really high calve attachments would dettach them and re-attach where they pleased


LMFAO

Nice work Coco, looking awesome in those pics big guy! What are your plans for the rest of the year dude, wack on some size and compete again next year?


----------



## coco (Mar 29, 2007)

another pic to add,


----------



## chrisj22 (Mar 22, 2006)

That dude on the far right has a very good back.

Your looking good though, coco.


----------



## coco (Mar 29, 2007)

yeah he is awsome eh! thats the guy that won it, ramsay. he won everyshow he enterd this year, really does have it all, gret size and proportion and conditioning!


----------



## Geo (Apr 3, 2007)

Ianm said:


> Jeff / Geo.
> 
> Well done to you both. It was a pleasure spending time with you back stage. You know I was kacking myself before we went on - same as yourself Geo.. but I now know the friendship and assistance you get backstage between competitors is second to none which helps with the nerves before stepping out in front of hunderds of people.
> 
> ...


Yea backstage was so friendly. Wasnt what i was expecting. But a great day. Yea good to meet you mate. No doubt we'll see alot more of the guys on the forum at future events.

Geo.


----------



## Geo (Apr 3, 2007)

Jeff where did you get the pics from?? What website did you pull them off??

Geo.


----------



## coco (Mar 29, 2007)

geo bought some on the day mate, and the other one is from my old mans camera.

still waiting on www.media-event-managment.com getting up and running theyve got pics from all the shows!


----------



## NikiE (Feb 23, 2005)

coco said:


> any negative comments will be taken very badly, with the possible result of suicide...... just kidding, say what you think, ill be onstage regardless of wether you lot think im a small skinny fat bast*rd, or not,lol.
> 
> You cant be serious....fat or skinny....i dont your either really are you!!
> 
> Nice shape, well done....bet there are some green eyed monsters floating about on the board today!! haha


----------



## coco (Mar 29, 2007)

thank you nikie, ive had a great time this year, cant wait to come back again next year, bigger and better.


----------



## Geo (Apr 3, 2007)

coco said:


> geo bought some on the day mate, and the other one is from my old mans camera.
> 
> still waiting on www.media-event-managment.com getting up and running theyve got pics from all the shows!


ok dude nice one. I took down the website wrong. Hence it wasnt finding it. Doh!

Cheers!

Geo


----------



## clarkey (Feb 11, 2007)

Nice pics Coco...good condition, your back is quality mate.


----------



## coco (Mar 29, 2007)

cheers clarkey, i knlow my weaknesses and the next year will be spent sorting them out, thanks for the comments.

ok one more pic, i blew it up a bit so the quality isnt the best, but its by far my fav pic ive seen so far,


----------



## rs007 (May 28, 2007)

coco said:


> cheers clarkey, i knlow my weaknesses and the next year will be spent sorting them out, thanks for the comments.
> 
> ok one more pic, i blew it up a bit so the quality isnt the best, but its by far my fav pic ive seen so far,


Hi Jeff, Ramsay here - just joined here today after yourself and Delhi pointed the way, fantastic forum!

That pic of you is a beaut', I've saved it off and will print it out later for my Motivation Wall!

I know you know this yourself because of the chats we have had these past weeks, so I know you wont mind me saying - but if your legs had just came in that little bit tighter, esp in the hamstring/glute area, I reckon you'd have caused a LOT of trouble this year, you'd have been unstoppable. You can see you have a very hardcore shape of leg, heavy round the teardrop, if those things were cut to the bone they would be frightening. Yeah your lats are a just little high, but youv'e got to pi$$ with the cock you've got so to speak, and you more than make up for it in overall shape, thickness and condition in your back as a whole. Plus you can maybe give the illusion of lengthening your lat by concentrating on the lower area as some here have suggested.

And as i have also said to you before, and as your pictures clearly show, the thickness of your delt/trap/upper back region is just intimidatingly big, esp to stand next to on stage lol!!!

You only 5"10 ? I felt like you were a wee bit taller than me on the day, and I measured myself quite accurately at 5"11... must just be the illusion at play again. Bit of a bugg3r in my case cos it means I am defin class 1 with the monsters at the NABBA next year, i'm going to get flung about like a kitten by a pitbull, lol!!!

Where will you be competing next year? You've placed in Novice so I guess Mr's too? Class 2 in the NABBA shows?

Once again, awesome physique, total pleasure meeting you, and I can't wait to see you improve over the next year!!

Take care mate,

RS


----------



## coco (Mar 29, 2007)

how you doing mate,

glad youve joined, its a pleasure to have your input and your right in all the points you raised, and hopefully make some progress in these areas and more over the next year!

i measured my height at work on an old bit of kit, so it might be slightly out, i measure myself at night when im shorter so as to try get down a height class, lol!(need to start squatting heavier get that spine compressed haha)

even thinking about competing in a mr class freaks me out, class 2 gary wilson etc OMFG! i think i had resided myself to chancing it in the novice again at the nabba, but wouldnt really be fair!

anyway mate thanks for all the positive comments, its appreciated cant wait to see you next year mate, and bri! phew its going to be some show next year!

really havent thought about next year too much yet, ill just play it as it comes, busy year with work/family commitments, but ill def be growing thats for sure!

great to hear from you mate and congrats on the whole season! you must still be buzzing, a clean sweep and well deserved!!!

get posting here mate i value your input an know your a very knowledgable guy, aswell as a true sportsman!

start a thread and get some of your pics up, they will be well impressive!

youve a lot to offer people her and im sure will be a great addition to the board!

keep in touch mate!


----------



## Bulk1 (Apr 12, 2007)

Just seen these pics.. mate you look awesome! I cant imagine how hard dieting for 3 months is like!!! How do u guys do it! Congrats.. awesome and good luck for your next outing!  My dream is just to have abs! lol.


----------



## Mac1 (May 28, 2007)

I train down Stuart Core's gym, been training 4 10 years been to loads of shows and have competed myself. All round physic good, it is easy to be destracted when u r dieting...keep it up mate u will do well!


----------



## Mac1 (May 28, 2007)

Just had a quick look at ur photo's....AWESOME!!


----------



## coco (Mar 29, 2007)

cheers bulk1,

dieting is no fun just ask any of the many people that compete on here but the results are worth it!

mac1,

that stuart core is some size! he was at the caledonia up here, his arms are f*ckin huge!

got any pics of your comps? get them up mate!


----------



## ParaManiac (Mar 20, 2007)

Terrific pictures Coco,looking superb,and congrats on your achievements,great inspiration for myself,and others i expect.Thanks for your comments regarding my pic,helps keep me motivated while im in the process of knuckling down and upping my game.


----------

